# Nismo Gas Cap



## specv_zak (Mar 21, 2004)

I was wondering if any of you have a Nismo gas cap on your Sentra Spec-V. I know that putting the gas cap on wrong on our cars can cause you to get that dreaded check engine light. Does anybody know if I will have any problems with the Nismo gas cap? Thanks


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

What makes you think that getting another gas cap will throw a CEL?


----------



## specv_zak (Mar 21, 2004)

Harris said:


> What makes you think that getting another gas cap will throw a CEL?


The gas cap being put on wrong will give you the light, I just want to make sure.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

just make sure its on tight, gas caps are pretty universal though, you shouldnt have a prob...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Isn't the nismo gas cap, just a cover for the stock unit?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ruben said:


> Isn't the nismo gas cap, just a cover for the stock unit?


no is not a cover is a real gas cap


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The real Nismo gas caps, at least the ones I've seen, which is quite a few, are just a cover for the stock gas cap. It is secured by a pair of setscrews.

EDIT: Gramma_R_


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

if that thing dosnt fit right, it may trigger the SES light


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

why waste money on a Nismo gas cap that NOBODY will see unless the gas door is open? seems like a dumb mod to me.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Dude, because it's Nismo!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

on that note, this gets moved to cosmetic modifications, as it will not cause a CEL.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> why waste money on a Nismo gas cap that NOBODY will see unless the gas door is open? seems like a dumb mod to me.


Because it's thier money, and they can spend it on whatever they wish...even if _you_ don't like it... :fluffy: 

It's a cover, like samo said....


----------



## TommyB (Apr 26, 2004)

attention to detail mikey


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Get a Nismo or anything gas cap.
Then get a plexiglass gas door. that'd be cool.

Seth

p.s. if any cap is improper or the correct cap is improperly tightened or sealed then it will throw a light. there needs to be a proper pressire in the tank for fume control.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

chimmike said:


> why waste money on a Nismo gas cap that NOBODY will see unless the gas door is open? seems like a dumb mod to me.


 nothing like throwing out a stupid opinion that no one asked for... way to clog up the forums with mindless bitching... also good way to throw a thread off topic, you have succeded in becoming a true idiot on this thread, im sure we'll see some more soon in other threads, i look forward to it :loser:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

just make sure the cap does 3 clicks when you turn it... like.. when you tighten it, let it go CLICK CLICK CLICK.. and the evap system should be perfect.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

chimmike said:


> why waste money on a Nismo gas cap that NOBODY will see unless the gas door is open? seems like a dumb mod to me.



http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=3521

read post 2 assclown...


----------

